# This coming weekend



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Is anyone tossing some flies this weekend? What fish are you targeting? I'm hoping to get into some browns this weekend.


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

I am probably going to hit up rocky river, I've never fished it so it should be an adventure. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jbmynes said:


> I am probably going to hit up rocky river, I've never fished it so it should be an adventure.


I'm not familiar with Rocky River. What part of Ohio is that? I'm either hitting the Mad or Clear Creek.


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Ohhhh your down south, I'm in Akron. Rocky river is up near Cleveland. I would like to make a trip down to the mad river at some point for some browns. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

How is the steelhead action around your neck of the woods? Planning on going out tomorrow around the SW Ohio region. Hopefully one day I can make it up around the northern areas for more of the coldwater species...


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm going to be swinging for steelhead, forgot to add that in there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Ar, from what I'm hearing the rocky has been pretty good after the storm. The chagrin and grand are producing some solid numbers as well. The storm blew out everything and as of the last couple days everything but the cuyahoga has come down to where they need to be. I'm pretty bummed that the hoga is still way up, it close and I know it pretty well.... I haven't had a chance to get out since the Friday before sandy came to visit.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, kind of figured Sandy would jump start the steel run. That is one species on my todo list. Being around the Cincy area would require a little planning for a trip to go get some chrome. Which river is good for wading so you are not stumbling over the next guy and have a little room to cast a fly?


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

sbreech said:


> I'm not familiar with Rocky River. What part of Ohio is that? I'm either hitting the Mad or Clear Creek.



I'm hoping for a Clear Creek or Mad run myself. Have to see how the cookie crumbles...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

bruceride said:


> I'm hoping for a Clear Creek or Mad run myself. Have to see how the cookie crumbles...


If the water is cleared up after the rain (and I'm sure it has) make sure to use long leaders...go stealthy!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's my story from yesterday. Mad River. Clear water - very cool. The only fish I even saw were two carp and some suckers. It's OK wading down stream in the Mad, but that current wears you out after about 1/2 mile coming back. We probably waded 3 miles down stream, so I was absolutely dead by the time I got back to the car. It would be really nice if there were a trail along the bank, but it is private property after all.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

You wonder whats around the next bend, and 20 bends later you're three miles from the car! That walk back is always painful. 

I got out this weekend and managed some chrome on the Rocky River. Weather couldn't have been any better.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice fish!!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice fish Nick! Was that you under the brookpark overpass around 10:30 yesterday?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. No that wasn't me, I just fished the river today.


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Right on, I stopped up there for about a hour. Got skunked but it was my first time in that water. I gotta learn that river more but I don't make it up that way all that much. I guess next time I should find someone that knows it better to go with. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yesterday has actually only been my fourth time ever fishing for steelhead in Rocky River. The first time I got skunked, the second time I got one, and third time skunked but only fished for like an hour, and then yesterday my brother and I got lucky and managed a couple in a few hours in the first hole we started fishing. I've fished the river a bunch of times in late spring and summer, just not for steelhead. I really like the river and the whole stretch worth fishing for steelhead is all in the metroparks. I wish I lived much closer.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

This was last weekend at Cape Lookout, NC. We hit 3 great days in a row. There is plenty of bait around and it should continue for a while.

Say "Hello" to your backing---10wt 300 yds of backing is typical.

Albies are running 12-15#.

Tons of underslot puppy drum and 20" trout from the beaches too.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!


----------

